# [problema] kopete e invio file in msn

## SilverXXX

Kopete non ne vuole sapere di inviare i file a utenti msn; posso riceverli, ma se provo a inviarli, parte, si ferma a zzero e dopo un pò mi da un timeout; come posso risolvere?

ps. sono dietro a una lan, se può servire

----------

## =DvD=

a me lo 0.9 va.

Però con altri client msm originali (quelli che vanno su win) con gaim so che da un po di problemi...

----------

## SilverXXX

e con altri utenti kopete?

----------

## =DvD=

Mai provato, ma mi sembra ovvio...

Che versione hai?

la 0.9 dovrebbe essere mascherata

----------

## SilverXXX

0.9.1, ho messo l'ultimo kde

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

per quelli che usano quasi solo msn io consiglio VIVAMENTE di usare amsn  :Wink: 

ha tutte le funzioni principali di msn (tranne le opzioni per le conv audio e video e i giochi)

e soprattutto funziona benissimo

http://amsn.sourceforge.net per info

----------

## =DvD=

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> amsm

 

Non lo conoscevo, grazie!

----------

## motaboy

[OT], sarebbe bello convertire tutta la gente ad usare jabber... invece di questi protocolli proprietari...

----------

## =DvD=

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> [OT], sarebbe bello convertire tutta la gente ad usare jabber... invece di questi protocolli proprietari...

 

Io lo usavo con kopete, ma nessuno lo usava oltre me...

i windowsiani son difficili da levare da msm

----------

## motaboy

infatti il problema é quello... anche perché di client per winzozz ne esistono a volontá...

----------

## Raffo

io uso kopete perchè è integrato troppo bene con kde, amsn è ancora troppo rozzo...cmq confermo che è impossibile convincere i windows users a usare qualcosa di diverso da msn....

----------

## Gitanovic

Forse il problema è che sei ditro ad un gateway con iptables... giusto?

Anche io non riesco ad inviare i file.

Quando invii un file non fai altro che inviare un invito a connettersi ad una determinata porta che viene aperta da msn... ora se sei dietro ad un firewall dovresti andare sul gateway-firewall e fare una redirection per le connessioni su quella porta al tuo pc

----------

## SilverXXX

Sono dietro a una macchina windows che fa da gateway (maledetti modem usb), ma msn messenger fa in automatico per i file, quindi avevo supposto che la porta fosse aperta.

Effettivamente, schiodare gli utonti windows da msn è dura............

----------

## federico

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> io uso kopete perchè è integrato troppo bene con kde, amsn è ancora troppo rozzo...cmq confermo che è impossibile convincere i windows users a usare qualcosa di diverso da msn....

 

Io ho molti amici che usano ICQ anche se rimane altettanto proprietario...

----------

## SilverXXX

anche alcuni miei amici, infatti anche sotto win uso trillian, che è multi protocollo; dovrebbero fare uno standard unico, altro che MMMILLLE protocolli proprietari

----------

## federico

Si ma i soldi queste case qui li fanno coi protocolli proprietari...

----------

## flocchini

sono dietro nat e gaim e kopete di inviare file non ne vogliono sapere... Con amsn filo liscio invece  :Smile:  Se qno mi spiega il perche' sono contento visto che non gli ho forwardato un tubo sul router  :Razz: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

wè un flocchini  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> [OT], sarebbe bello convertire tutta la gente ad usare jabber... invece di questi protocolli proprietari...

 

Io lo uso ma non ho mai capito se qualcuno del forum ha account su jabber.

----------

## SilverXXX

Non è provisto nel profilo del forum un account jabber?

----------

## gutter

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Non è provisto nel profilo del forum un account jabber?

 

No ma stiamo rimediando   :Wink: 

----------

## unz

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> sono dietro nat e gaim e kopete di inviare file non ne vogliono sapere... Con amsn filo liscio invece  Se qno mi spiega il perche' sono contento visto che non gli ho forwardato un tubo sul router 

 

Guarda, pure io sono nattato,ed i trasferimenti fungono. 

Non funzia il trasferimento via icq [non supportato da gaim] e cose strane accadono con chi ha msn per mac, per il resto tutto ok ... o almeno m'ha detto sempre bene  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

il nuovo protocollo di msn supporta transfer anche se entrambi gli endpoint sono sotto nat. (il server centrale o uno periferico funge da reflector)

A questo punto suppongo che alvaro messenger (amsn) lo supporti..mentre kloppete no.

Fino ad oggi il mioglior client msn per linux e' sempre stato alvaro.

Peccato che sia solo per msn...

ciao

----------

## Josuke

Io uso o amsn o gaim...sono dietro a nat e non riuscivo a spedire file a nessuno...ho risolto con un paio di stringhe di iptables sul server forwardando le porte usate per il transfer e ora spedisco e ricevo senza problemi...non so se poi la cosa sia stata risolta a priori e se quindi la mia soluzione sia inutile ora come ora...il fatto è che va quindi non mi farò troppi problemi futuri  :Smile: 

----------

## SilverXXX

@ josuke: Potresti illuminare anche noi per le porte da usare?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

con amsn per mandare files a gente con fastweb (quindi nattata) ho semplicemente messo il mio ip privato (quello che ottengo facendo ifconfig eth0) al posto dell'ip di nat...questo però funziona solo per gli interni

----------

## Josuke

in amsn puoi trovare il necessario in preferenze...connessione..settaggi trasferimento dile, peer-to-peer e NAT..puoi cambiare la porta...in modo da poter usare il trasferimento file su più computer dietro alla nat

----------

